# Why is hobbytown filled with incompetent morons?????



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ud think if ur to dumb to order simple parts, ud work at bugerking.. Not a hobby store... I mean comon is it really that hard to do?? I wish I could tag ppl like on fb, just so we can all avoid retards who don't deserve there job... But since w can't, I guess I'll just warn everyone that if ur in the Cheyenne area, don't use Cheyennes hobby town, all theY do is order the wrong parts, make ppl wait due to there incompetence, an then raise the prices to extreame points, expecting ppl to pay there prices cuz there the only one here, don't waste ur time with them, if ur local hobby town is the same way, post here, to help warn other ppl in this wonderful hobby, cuz no one should have to deal with this crap://


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

cracker420 said:


> Ud think if ur to dumb to order simple parts, ud work at bugerking.. Not a hobby store... I mean comon is it really that hard to do?? I wish I could tag ppl like on fb, just so we can all avoid retards who don't deserve there job... But since w can't, I guess I'll just warn everyone that if ur in the Cheyenne area, don't use Cheyennes hobby town, all theY do is order the wrong parts, make ppl wait due to there incompetence, an then raise the prices to extreame points, expecting ppl to pay there prices cuz there the only one here, don't waste ur time with them, if ur local hobby town is the same way, post here, to help warn other ppl in this wonderful hobby, cuz no one should have to deal with this crap://


* You'd
* your
* too
* Burger
* come on
* people
* Facebook
* their
* we
* and
* extreme
* because

Your post would be easier to read if you used correct grammar and learned to spell.

You can't expect expert service when all the store pays is minimum wage.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> * You'd
> * your
> * too
> * Burger
> ...


 I found the use of the term "retard" quite ironic.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did ya really have nothin better to do than correct my spelling?? It's not like u didn't understand my post, so I don't c y u care how I spell, an I no I don't.. But neway.. Even if it is just minamum wage, u should still have love for that type of job, an no what ur doing, or u shouldn't be wasting ppls time.. I even had part #s I mean really comon? I don't mean for this post to sound like some e rage crap, it's jus a poorly run store that doesn't care about there customers an It bothers me, so I figured I'd say somthing to the world instead of doing nothing


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

If you don't like the store, vote with your dollars and don't shop there. Plenty of places online to choose from. Or, take your concerns to the manager or owner. Write a letter to the editor of the local newspaper voicing your opinion. More people from Cheyenne will see that than will see a post in the Mini RC Racers forum on HobbyTalk. However, unless you at least take the effort to spell correctly, odds are they won't publish it.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

because it's the place to be..............If you happen to be one of those "incompetent morons" :thumbsup:


----------

